# FET - success or not??



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I am about to embark on another FET and i am feeling very negative about FET as i have had 2 BFN after FET.

My frosties have always lost a cell or two or perished in the thaw.
I only have 3 frosties left so would like some encouragement and     

I would be really grateful if you could share with me and successes and failures, just so i can way up my chances.

What day were your embies frozen at?
how many cells on freezing and grade?
How many cells on thawing?
Did any perish
Female age (im 39 next week, so worried about that)

Thanks again

Blossom xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

What day were your embies frozen at? dunno...day 2 or 3
how many cells on freezing and grade? dunno
How many cells on thawing? dunno
Did any perish? 1 was lost out of 3 defrosted
Female age? 30

sorry, not a very helpful response! it can work my DD proves that. goodluck


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

I had 5 blastocysts in the freezer, 

1st FET BFN- 2 back think they went from 4AA and 4AB to 4BB after defrost ( you can't count cells at that stage but they had lost some quality) 

2nd FET- v similar to 1st one also BFN

3rd FET 1 frostie- 4AB- 4BB on defrost  BFP!! I also took steroids on this cycle as had immune tests done, and they showed elevated NK activity- am now 27 weeks pregnant,

Age- 30 when embies made 31 when they went back, 

Good luck- I know how hard it is to keep positive after BFN's- I went for as many tests as poss after 2nd  FET didn't work as everything seemed good but I wasn't getting pregnant- I think knowing something was different helped and the steroids seemed to do the trick

Livity


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine were frozen at 5 days. We defrosted 2, both thawed without any problems - I think both were hatching by the time they were transferred, though I'm afraid I can't remember the grading, and one stuck. I was a few days away from being 40 when they were created. 
Good luck!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi sorry if it's a bit late, but here goes:

What day were your embies frozen at? 2 day
how many cells on freezing and grade? most 4 cell, two 6 cell (10 embies in total)
How many cells on thawing? 1st FET:3 thawed 1 perished, 1 lost one cell (6 down to 5)but gained it back before transfer. chemical pregnancy. 2nd FET: 3 thawed; 2 lost one cell, 2 transferred, another bio-chemical.
i had further tests and was found to have a blood clotting disorder. 3rd FET added 1 junior aspirin daily to meds: 2 thawed both 4 cell both survived complete result BFP, i now have 2 healthy twin boys.
Female age: 37 at egg colection. 38 at transfer with the continuing pregnancy.

good luck and keep the faith, i foung Fet's so much easier.


----------



## bemybaby (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Blossom,

I am 38 and had FET in Sept after negative fresh ICSI in May.  I had 1 'perfect' embie put back first time and 2 'good' ones second time round.  I got BFP in October, but miscarried (still traumatized from this )... hope it works for me next time as fresh cycle did not produce bfp...  Good luck to you!!!


----------

